# UK to Dubai relocation with family



## Lisa4 (Sep 16, 2009)

I would really appreciate any help. My husband, I and our 2 children (2) and (6) are looking to relocate to Dubai on 1st December.
We are struggling to get a good view of day to day living costs for a family. We have an offer of employment and their list of costs (obviously keeping the salary down) does not seem to tally with what i am reading on sites. We will both be working so will need school/nursery/help with childcare after school etc.
Please can anyone help?
Also on another note my older son has a different name from the rest of us (previous marriage) will this present any problems in Dubai?
Many thanks
Lisa


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Lisa

Think it would be easier to give you feedback if you could let us know what the list of costs are that the compay gave you.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

ok
Is the company giving you housing allowance? how much?
Is the company going to pay for school?
For after school, have you thought about getting a maid/nanny? Nanny will only cost you between 800-1800aed a month depending on nationailty you choose.
Is the company going to give you allowance for transportation for children to and from school./ If not you can get a taxi service to do this for you.
Is the company giving you a car allowance?

For the child with a diffrent last name, sorry I can not help you with that. In america you have to get a letter signed by the court with previous spouse allowing you to take the child out of the country.


----------



## Lisa4 (Sep 16, 2009)

mrbig said:


> ok
> Is the company giving you housing allowance? how much?
> Is the company going to pay for school?
> For after school, have you thought about getting a maid/nanny? Nanny will only cost you between 800-1800aed a month depending on nationailty you choose.
> ...


Many thanks for your reply. We are not getting any allowances just a basic salary hence the need to ensure we can afford to live. Can you help with average weekly shopping bills for a family of four?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

well, my family of 4 spends about 700$ a month on groceries. Is that the type of shopping you are asking about?
If you arent getting a home allowance I wouldnt do it. Go on dubizzle.com and search for 3-4 bed villas and you will know what I mean. They will go anywhere from 150,000aed-350,000aed for a nice villa in a nice location. Thats a year. And most want one 1 check up front, some are nice and will take 2-3 checks.


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

I suppose it doesn't matter whether you are getting a housing allowance or not if your basic salary is enough to cover everything. One thing which is very expensive is school fees here. Don't know unfortunately how much - someone else may be able to help. You would certainly need to ensure your basic could easily cover these with two children.


----------

